

Quick Interview with the 23 year old founder of DisQus, Daniel Ha - jajilore
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2009/12/20/disqus-daniel-ha-2/

======
MicahWedemeyer
That was the softest interview I've seen in a long time. Only questions
missing were: _What's your favorite color?_ and _Which is better: kittens or
puppies?_

------
marciovm123
You'd figure he would convince the interviewer to sign up for DisQus for the
interview page?

------
Kilimanjaro
I've always wondered what would happen to all those comments if disqus goes
belly up.

